# jpg Aufkleber vektorisieren



## Cusammy (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle Forenmitglieder, 

ich bin neu hier und suche hier nach etwas Hilfe. Ich habe ein jpg Logo in nicht all zu guter Qualität, welches auch noch etwas schief liegt. Der Aufkleber soll für einen Oldtimer seinen. Ich habe schon etwas gegoogelt und mich auf meiner Arbeit an Adobe Illustrator versucht, aber ich bekomme es nicht hin. Da es schon ein wenig vernünftig aussehen sollte, dachte ich mir vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Ich wollte den Aufkleber vektorisieren, da ich ihn noch etwas größer oder kleiner machen muss.

Gibts da vielleicht jemanden, der mir dabei helfen könnte?

Vielen Dank im voraus


http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/5149/turbo0mc9.jpg


----------



## ink (17. Mai 2008)

Moin
Ja einfach ist des wirklich nicht, da es ja nicht nur schief, sondern auch noch verzerrt ist.
Du könntest es entweder über Photoshop "entzerren" und ausrichten 
um es dann mit Illu nachzuzeichnen.
Oder dir die Maße in Illu via Lineale anpassen und mit diesen Marken die Form nachzeichnen.
Beides mit einiger Arbeit verbunden

mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Mai 2008)

Oder die Schriftart raussuchen bzw. nach Gutdünken nachzeichnen.


----------



## Cusammy (18. Mai 2008)

Ich besizte leider keinen Photoshop. Wie kann ich denn rausfinden, was das für eine Schrift ist? Hab mal einen eingermaßen gerades jpg aus einem alten Prospekt angehängt.


Danke


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

für Whatthefont dürfte die Grafik etwas zu klein sein, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,
dass du in der Retro-Sparte von dafont.com etwas findest.


----------



## Ex1tus (19. Mai 2008)

Ich hab hier zwei sehr ähnliche Schriftarten:

http://www.dafont.com/uppenarmsnf.font
http://www.dafont.com/lakeshore-drive.font

Du könntest diese ja jeweils noch ein bißchen anpassen (z. B. "o" drehen).


----------

